
This Man Memorized a 60,000-Word Poem Using Deep Encoding - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/this-man-memorized-a-60000_word-poem-using-deep-encoding
======
brudgers
Not just any poem. Milton's _Paradise Lost_.

